# People going to pubs



## Firefly (15 Mar 2020)

Highly inconsiderate and dangerous IMO. Without forcing them to close I suspect many will let their regulars in at least. So how to close them all with 100% compliance? How about the Financial Regulator issues a directive to all insurance companies prohibiting them to offer insurance to pubs? Given the evident Compo culture we have, surely all pubs would close immediately, regulars or not...


----------



## WolfeTone (15 Mar 2020)

I agree with the sentiment. But if the danger is people congregating in close proximity then public transport needs to be shutdown also, airports, large factories etc. 
In effect, we are looking at lockdown in the near future if forecasts of 'lots more cases' come true, which is looking likely.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (15 Mar 2020)

There is a difference between closing down a pub and closing down a factory which produces food. 

We can do without the pub, but we do actually need factories producing food. 

Likewise, we need off licenses and supermarkets but maybe not clothes shops or Apple stores. 

Brendan


----------



## WolfeTone (15 Mar 2020)

Brendan Burgess said:


> There is a difference between closing down a pub and closing down a factory which produces food.



Yes of course. Essential producers and providers of food and medicine would be the exception.


----------



## WolfeTone (15 Mar 2020)

Grogans and Anseo closing for two weeks. Well done. Cant be easy, particularly this week. 
I would expect more to follow.


----------



## snowyb (15 Mar 2020)

St Patricks day 'celebrations'  are adding to the problem.
Unless 'social distancing '  is enacted,  all the safety rules of restricting the spread of the virus will be broken.
Some people just won't do what they're told.

https://www.rte.ie/news/coronavirus/2020/0315/1123356-coronavirus-ireland/


----------



## Purple (15 Mar 2020)

All pubs in Templebar closed


----------



## odyssey06 (15 Mar 2020)

*Government "advises" all pubs and hotel bars to close:*
This afternoon, a meeting took place between government officials, the Vintners Federation of Ireland and the Licenced Vintners Association following concerns that pubs were struggling to follow the social distancing guidelines announced on Thursday... Both the Licenced Vintners Association and the Vintners Federation of Ireland have called on members to follow the advice and close. They estimate that the decision will cost 15,000 jobs.








						Minister for Health says all pubs should close from tonight
					

The decision was announced this afternoon by health minister Simon Harris.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------

